# A small high-end HDTV?



## Platibus (Jun 22, 2011)

I hope I placed this thread correctly. 

As the title says, I'm looking for a small HDTV of top quality. It must have an IPS panel and fairly low response time (5ms and below is OK), and preferably LED backlight. By small I mean below 26". Actually, here is a good example of what I'd like:

LG IPS226V-PN Black 21.5" 8ms IPS Panel Full HD LE...

It's only missing the TV tuner and the composite and component input. Maybe I won't anything after all, but I'd like to know my options. Thank you for reading and for answering. \m/


----------



## seronx (Jun 22, 2011)

Platibus said:


> I hope I placed this thread correctly.
> 
> As the title says, I'm looking for a small HDTV of top quality. It must have an IPS panel and fairly low response time (5ms and below is OK), and preferably LED backlight. By small I mean below 26". Actually, here is a good example of what I'd like:
> 
> ...



SAMSUNG T23A350 ToC Rose Black 23" 5ms  Full HD  L...

TN, yes but it's a samsung, they have more of the higher end TN Models

Here you go

You won't see High-end IPS models till next year


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Is under 5ms even possible with IPS panels currently available?  And for that matter, how many HDTVs use them?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 22, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Is under 5ms even possible with IPS panels currently available?  And for that matter, how many HDTVs use them?



no, they can state lower times but its just grey to grey


----------



## seronx (Jun 22, 2011)

Platibus said:


> I hope I placed this thread correctly.
> 
> As the title says, I'm looking for a small HDTV of top quality. It must have an IPS panel and fairly low response time (5ms and below is OK), and preferably LED backlight. By small I mean below 26". Actually, here is a good example of what I'd like:
> 
> ...





newtekie1 said:


> Is under 5ms even possible with IPS panels currently available?  And for that matter, how many HDTVs use them?



Well he can go the expansive route

Dell UltraSharp U2410 (464-7346) Black 24" 6ms HDM...

Ceton InfiniTV 4 Quad-tuner Card for Watching Digi...
AVerMedia AVerTVHD Bravo PCTV Tuner MTVHDBRAR PCI-...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think what you're looking for exists. High resolution small size HDTVs are hard enough to find, let alone IPS versions with very low response times. Pipe dream ATM, IMO. You're going to have to give up IPS if you want one now and go with the Samsungs with TV tuners. I've had a 26" for a couple of years, and it's really a great screen.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Personally, if you are willing to give up IPS, the Vizio Razer line is really really nice.  I use one at my office for a monitor and love it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

I was strongly looking at that, and almost bought one. I decided to try out a Samsung high end replacement for mine (with the chrome X stand) and it was a pile of junk. Newegg took it off the market about a week later. Haven't really bothered looking since. Maybe I'll take another peek at Vizio.


----------



## Platibus (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you all for answering.

My current HDTV is an entry level 19" Philips, this one and my complain about it is that overbright effect it gives while displaying dark areas, which is solved by moving myself around the screen. Here's an example I found on hardforum.com:





Is that common on LCD displays with TN panels? IPS panel solves that, right? What about LED-LCD with TN panel?

Please keep your comments coming and thank you for answering. \m/


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 23, 2011)

What you would be most happy with is an OLED display. Any backlit display is going to have to have backlighting around dark areas, but you're going to have to check reviews to see which monitors address black levels specifically. That's the term you're looking for.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jun 23, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> What you would be most happy with is an OLED display. Any backlit display is going to have to have backlighting around dark areas, but you're going to have to check reviews to see which monitors address black levels specifically. That's the term you're looking for.



Plasma would also not have this issue, but plasmas usually start at 42" and go up from there.  The recent LCD TVs I have seen have gotten much better regarding backlight bleed and black levels, but you have to look for reputable models.  Most of the plethora of <$500 LCD HDTVs are likely to not exceed the quality of your current monitor.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 23, 2011)

Platibus said:


> Thank you all for answering.
> 
> My current HDTV is an entry level 19" Philips, this one and my complain about it is that overbright effect it gives while displaying dark areas, which is solved by moving myself around the screen. Here's an example I found on hardforum.com:
> http://members.shaw.ca/GimpBoy/LCDShading.JPG
> ...



are you talking about this?






wrong section by the way


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 23, 2011)

must be the contrast or the brightness?


----------



## Platibus (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your answers


Funtoss said:


> must be the contrast or the brightness?


Actually, I do have brightness and contrast set to 1/3 of the maximum. When I raise both, the problem is less noticeable, but I'm aiming for not having the problem at all.


BumbleBee said:


> are you talking about this?
> 
> http://myhdtvchoice.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/hdtv-blooming.jpg
> 
> wrong section by the way


No, it's not like that; I already posted a picture that showed what I meant. What is the right section then? I've seen many threads regarding HDTV/monitor questions in this section.


DanishDevil said:


> What you would be most happy with is an OLED display. Any backlit display is going to have to have backlighting around dark areas, but you're going to have to check reviews to see which monitors address black levels specifically. That's the term you're looking for.


OLED display hasn't reached consumer level yet, has it? It's utterly expensive anyway, for mere entertainment at least. I'll get one, along with a proper PC once I finish studying and start working, which is still 5 years away \m/ By then they'll hopefuly be priced at less than $100 per inch.

Anyway, as it is now, maybe I'll hold on to this TV a little longer. Today I moved it around and the image quality improved greatly, maybe I wasn't looking at it from the right angle. Thanks to everyone for answering and have a nice week. \m/


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't tell what is going on in that picture. I don't know what 'shading' is



> overbright effect it gives while displaying dark areas



this sounds like blooming or clouding. OLED is still a couple years away for consumers.

Audio, Video & Home Theater section


----------



## Platibus (Jun 24, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I can't tell what is going on in that picture. I don't know what 'shading' is
> 
> Audio, Video & Home Theater section



You can't see the picture? Because the way it looks is exactly what my TV looks like sometimes, not like those effects you told me about.

I did check that section but there wasn't any thread about TV's, only sound systems, so I figured it was better placed in here. Thank you for answering anyway. \m/


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2011)

if you want deeper black levels you have to look at CRT or Plasma (Europe has Plasmas smaller than 42"). LED will give you deeper black levels over CCFL but it hasn't been executed well and the displays that do execute well are so expensive and don't come in the size your looking for.


----------

